# Ugly Driveway - Need Good, Cheap Fix



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

Can't help with the pitting, but this stuff removed rust stains (from iron in well water) from our asphalt driveway. It will probably take more than one jug.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41z4BFMS8LL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Could the gray stains be mold or mildew? If so chlorine bleach may help.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Post some photos.
Ron


----------



## Makenna (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know about this, But if you want to know then post your problem in detail, Post here some pictures here. It'will be very helpful for me to give you answer. So keep try to post here in detail.
Phoenix Homes for Sale


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

Surecrete Design Products has a product called Broom Coat. It goes on at less than 1/8". This is an easy and cheap fix but i dont think a couple of hundred bucks will get you very far on a two car driveway even if you were to use a concrete stain. i think that Quick Crete makes a product like this too. call some pool builders or paint stores to get some contacts for some deck guys. acrylic concrete coatings can range from $2.00/sqft and up. you can stain it yourself and save on the labor cost, you will need two coats and i dont think that a couple of hundred will be enough. do not use paint, it can not handle foot traffic or hot tires.


----------

